# Smoked Fried Potato Chips



## cowgirl (Apr 2, 2009)

I usually do these with plain potatoes, but wanted to try some smoked ones.
Also usually do this with raw potatoes and slice them thin. 

I smoked some potatoes with a small bit of mesquite.



Sliced and dipped into flour...then into a beer batter. (any onion ring batter works)

Batter
1 cup flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp baking powder
enough of 1 beer to make it the consistancy you like



Fried til golden...





Sprinkled with kosher salt.. dry rubs are good too..



They are crunchy on the outside and tender in the middle. 



They were tasty! I couldn't taste the smokey flavor as much as I would have liked.
I like mine slced thin..the thinner the better. 

Thanks for checking out my taters.


----------



## grothe (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice idea Jeanie....they look great!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Apr 2, 2009)

Great idea. I may have to try that.


----------



## smokingscooby (Apr 2, 2009)

Jeanie, now you did it. It's only 9:45 here and now I have to drool for 3 hrs till lunch. There should be a law that you cant' post pics of your food until at least 11:00. LOL Just kiddin' Looks great don't forget to send your Official Taste Tester some..  Had a thought.. You said taters weren't as smoky as you would of liked. How about slicing them first, then smoking the slices? then deep frying? would they be too mushy that way? Points for the drool!


----------



## erain (Apr 2, 2009)

very intersting!!! another great idea from guess who!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2009)

Those look awesome YUMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 2, 2009)

She just keeps amazing us.... Very nice Jeanie


----------



## scubadoo97 (Apr 2, 2009)

that looks fantastic.  Thanks for posting this


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you folks!  They were pretty tasty, I like them thin and crunchy. 
SmokinScooby, (my official taste tester 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ) I will give your idea a try! Might just work. Thanks!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 2, 2009)

lolol Mike, I just noticed your mean look..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  pretty scary! lol


----------



## fire it up (Apr 2, 2009)

Shame there wasn't a more prevalent smoke flavor to them.  They look good though.  Points for a great idea.


----------

